# REI's board repair and wax



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Read the gen maintiance and wax/tuning threads in the above stickies and diy and save $ for ridin on the hill. You can get the file in a your dad's garage and use your mom's canning wax and her clothes iron.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

wrathfuldeity said:


> Read the gen maintiance and wax/tuning threads in the above stickies and diy and save $ for ridin on the hill. You can get the file in a your dad's garage and use your mom's canning wax and her clothes iron.


Yup, that's all you need.:thumbsup:

TT


----------



## sangsters (Jan 13, 2010)

I've used REI to wax and tune a couple of boards (I honestly can't say that I have the time or inclination to do it myself).

As a member you save a few bucks and what I appreciated was that when I wasn't happy, they kept at it until I was.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

I'm not a huge DIY'er at all, but there is something cathartic and spiritual about waxing my own boards. If you ride seriously, waxing will become second nature. Serious repair I certainly do not bother with, hell I don't even fuck with my rails other than detuning, but waxing is easy, fun, and not worth paying someone else to do.

Some people even wax their boards in their living room on plastic or newspaper.

You can get a whole setup for 30 waxes for less than a $30 tuneup:

$10-15 Walmart Iron

$5-10 Wax

$0-10 plexiglass scraper. If you're resourceful, you can find a nice scraper from a random piece of plastic if its straight/stiff/right size.


----------



## cm4short (Sep 3, 2012)

timmytard said:


> Yup, that's all you need.:thumbsup:
> 
> TT


Ok, well i'm sure the waxing it easy. But, it seems filing the board down has a lil more risk because you can't undo what you've already done. I was only considering it if it was in a decent price range. Anyone know about how much it'd cost for just that?


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

10-20 bucks for a basic edge tune, just go to a small mom n pop shop. The guy in Idaho springs at the tiny little shack by the highway will do it for $5 and wax it too!


----------



## cm4short (Sep 3, 2012)

snowklinger said:


> 10-20 bucks for a basic edge tune, just go to a small mom n pop shop. The guy in Idaho springs at the tiny little shack by the highway will do it for $5 and wax it too!


That's it. That's not bad at all. I have no idea where Idaho Springs is, but I guess that's what Google Maps is for.


----------



## RedRomo (Aug 17, 2010)

Where at in the Inland Empire are you? If you're in Spokane area there are several local shops that do base repairs and tune.


----------



## cm4short (Sep 3, 2012)

sangsters said:


> I've used REI to wax and tune a couple of boards (I honestly can't say that I have the time or inclination to do it myself).
> 
> As a member you save a few bucks and what I appreciated was that when I wasn't happy, they kept at it until I was.


Nice to know. I guess I might use them.



RedRomo said:


> Where at in the Inland Empire are you? If you're in Spokane area there are several local shops that do base repairs and tune.


I live in Moreno Valley. It's right next to Riverside. I get the feeling that we're not talking about the same IE.

And thanks for the feedback. I may just wax myself. I've done it before, but I felt I wasn;t doiing it right. After watching youtube and reading that guide, I feel comfortable doing the waxing myself now. But, I still may try and get the edges done just because they look fairly jagged. 

But you guys have been serius help, so thanks. And any additional input is still appreciated... And kinda keeps me sane until this snow falls.


----------



## mixie (Mar 29, 2011)

for a 100 dollar board just diy it and if you fuck it up no biggie. The REI in Ontario is probably decent. I've shopped there, but Ive never used their repair shop (I wax in my living room) The ski/snopwboard department is really lacking. I usually shop at the Arcadia REI but they don't have snow stuff there at all. I do know that I would not under ANY circumstances take my bikes to an REI . But...I am a bit fanatical about my bicycles....


Wish I could rec a shop in Big Bear but I can't. if you find yourself in Mammoth I can't say enough awesome things about P3. They have a good selection (lib, gnu, ns) and will credit demo costs back to the price of a board.


----------

